# New adjustable banjo for my Record Power DML24 Lathe??



## Sawdust=manglitter (3 Jun 2016)

Please help... 

I have an old Record Power DML 24 lathe (which I've found to be a great beginner lathe) and at present my banjo can only be tightened/loosened using a spanner which is a right pain in the donkey to say the least!! 

I've had a look around and found that the DML/C Cam Lock Tool rest Upgrade (shown in the photo) was a perfect replacement that would fit, but Record Power have now discontinued them!!! And I cant seem to find anyone that still has any in stock!?

Does anyone know where I could buy one from, or is anyone that happens to have one lying around willing to sell me one?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chipmunk (3 Jun 2016)

Stiles and Bates list one on their website...

http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/search.php?search=toolrest&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

*[Edit - Sorry didn't click through and when I did it confirms that it's been discntinued]*

Jon


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (3 Jun 2016)

Thanks anyway Jon. There are a few websites which still show the advert but says out of stock or discontinued


----------



## dickm (3 Jun 2016)

Not an ideal solution, but would substituting a bristol locking lever for the existing work? That's the system on the Mystro and it's OK.


----------



## selectortone (3 Jun 2016)

Is the handle broken? There are some spares listed on Peter Child's website that might help:

http://www.peterchild.co.uk/hardware/ratchet.htm

Failing that you could contact Record Power and see if they have spares that could get you up and running until the banjos are back in stock. 

I upgraded my CL-1 with a cam-lock banjo (got it from D&M Tools), it's light years better than the old one (which is now permanently on the bowl-turning attachment)


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (3 Jun 2016)

dickm":4om75x3h said:


> Not an ideal solution, but would substituting a bristol locking lever for the existing work? That's the system on the Mystro and it's OK.



Thanks Dick M. To be honest I already had one on it originally which the previous owners had put on it, but the thread had gone on it and it wouldn't tighten properly, so after the hassle I had with that I'd rather stick to a spanner than getting another one. After I saw the DML/C Cam Lock Tool rest Upgrade I'm kinda' set on getting one (if I can!?!)


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (3 Jun 2016)

selectortone":2aefmf7z said:


> Is the handle broken? There are some spares listed on Peter Child's website that might help:
> 
> http://www.peterchild.co.uk/hardware/ratchet.htm
> 
> ...




Thanks Selectortone. As I said just now after the trouble I had with the original bristol locking lever I'd rather not go back down that rout if i can help it. I have actually contacted Record directly and all they were able to say that it is now unavailable due to being discontinued!


----------



## loftyhermes (3 Jun 2016)

Weld or glue the spanner to the nut.


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Jun 2016)

If no joy, could you weld / epoxy resing the spanner to the nut / bolt? At least that way it would behave like a lever.

Just a thought

Greg


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (3 Jun 2016)

Thanks both, that's what I might end up resorting to if I get no luck finding this DML/C cam lock tool rest upgrade


----------



## dickm (3 Jun 2016)

loftyhermes":2uwj8y56 said:


> Weld or glue the spanner to the nut.



.... and you can be sure that the spanner will be fouling on something, wherever you weld it! Hence suggestion of (OK, go for better quality) Bristol lever.


----------



## Stiggy (3 Jun 2016)

I know you've probably got your answer, but this place says they are getting stock in soon.

Maybe email them?

http://www.machinery4wood.co.uk/product.php/sn/DML%2FC


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (3 Jun 2016)

Thanks Stiggy, I have already sent them an email, but I suspect they'll get back to me saying that they've been discontinued and they won't be getting any more!


----------



## Stiggy (3 Jun 2016)

No retreat, no surrender!

You have the power of this forum on your side - we SHALL prevail!


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (5 Jun 2016)

That's what I was hoping Stiggy 

And also got a reply from machinery4woodwork, and as predicted "sorry this item is now discontinued by Record Power and no longer available"!! 

Was kinda hoping someone may have one left in stock, but it's probable not the kinda item shops would stock really, they'd probably order it in!?


----------



## Stiggy (9 Jun 2016)

I know this is a long shot, but the only thing I can think of is to contact the suppliers, listed on the record power website.

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/dealers#search-form

If you want, I could help contact some dealers asking if they have a banjo?


----------



## lastminute (9 Jun 2016)

Hi sawdust, I have an after market banjo you might be interested in.
I have altered a couple of parts which improves usage.
I machined out the 3/4" bore and let in a split bush which accepts the normal R/P shafts... see pic. (this prevents damage to the shaft when locking)
Also I have fitted a suitable fixed handle which is a pleasure to use.
...has a few splashes of speed n eze!!
...pm me if interested.

Regards

Gerry


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (10 Jun 2016)

Stiggy":bm9b0ire said:


> I know this is a long shot, but the only thing I can think of is to contact the suppliers, listed on the record power website.
> 
> http://www.recordpower.co.uk/dealers#search-form
> 
> If you want, I could help contact some dealers asking if they have a banjo?



Thanks for the offer Stiggy! Short of phoning every single supplier on there, I've already checked every single one that have their own websites to no avail :? 





lastminute":bm9b0ire said:


> Hi sawdust, I have an after market banjo you might be interested in.
> I have altered a couple of parts which improves usage.
> I machined out the 3/4" bore and let in a split bush which accepts the normal R/P shafts... see pic. (this prevents damage to the shaft when locking)
> Also I have fitted a suitable fixed handle which is a pleasure to use.
> ...



Just sending you a PM now Gerry


----------



## Stiggy (10 Jun 2016)

Gerry - you should change your forum name to 'inthenickoftime'


----------

